# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Mass building shoulder routine

## run_n_fool

I need a good routine of 12 or so total sets for shoulder mass building. I work out alone so anything that does not require a spot would be best. 

thanks.

----------


## skeldno

You took the words right out of my mouth!!! 

I also wana get more size on my shoulders! Im just bout to work them in a min :-)

----------


## eatrainrest

there is absolutely no reason for anybody to be doing 12 sets of shoulders

----------


## -Ender-

delts only?

----------


## AdamGH

> there is absolutely no reason for anybody to be doing 12 sets of shoulders


why is that?

for op, my favorite set up so far has been:

4 sets seated dumbbell presses
4 sets upright cable rows
4 sets lateral raises

i dont think anymore than that is needed. your shoulders get pounded in everything else you do anyway.

----------


## skeldno

that is pretty much wot i am doing but wana add some variety to it! There must be some other workouts i havent tried yet?

----------


## eatrainrest

> why is that?
> 
> for op, my favorite set up so far has been:
> 
> 4 sets seated dumbbell presses
> 4 sets upright cable rows
> 4 sets lateral raises
> 
> i dont think anymore than that is needed. your shoulders get pounded in everything else you do anyway.


there is no need for 12 sets of shoulders, my recommended set range for delts would be 4-8 (8 being ultimate max). people dont understand that they use anterior/posterior with chest/back respectively. there is no need to work a secondary muscle at 12 sets, i wouldnt even work a primary muscle group at 12 sets let alone secondary.

----------


## skeldno

Well the more i train the faster i grow! 

I have been told before that i over train sometimes and took advise and calmed down and as soon as i do the growth stops!

I think everyone is different but i find the more i lift the more i grow.

----------


## eatrainrest

overtraining is not a myth, be aware of that. growth has almost all to do with your diet, not your workouts.

----------


## skeldno

well i eat well and train hard. I got a mate he was prob the biggest guy i know he used to train 3 hours a day 7 days a week and he was huge! Sadly due to a back injury he has lost most of it :-(

----------


## eatrainrest

> well i eat well and train hard. I got a mate he was prob the biggest guy i know he used to train 3 hours a day 7 days a week and he was huge! Sadly due to a back injury he has lost most of it :-(


could that back injury be exercise related... hmm  :Hmmmm: 

also, im sure he has great genetics because that training is absurd.. no offense

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Over-training is true and happens.
But I don't think 12 for shoulders is bad.

My shoulder routine usually looks something like this...

Standing or seated military press barbell, 3 sets
seated arnold presses dumbbell, 3 sets
front/side laterals dumbbells, 2 sets each
reverse fly machine, 3 sets

----------


## stpete

12 sets is fine imo.
My current routine
4 sets of db presses
4sets of raises
4 sets of either bent over dumbell, or reverse pec deck
4 sets of barbell shrugs/db shrugs

----------


## skeldno

Well i am growing faster then anyone i know so while i am doing that i will carry on for now lol

----------


## G-13

I like DB presses 4-5 sets 6-8 reps 
followed by upright rows 4 sets and arnold presses 3-4 sets. Just pick 3 exercises and try them for a few weeks and see if its something you are getting results from.

----------


## skeldno

Same here mate dumbell press and upright rows are my fav!!!

----------


## T-MOS

> overtraining is not a myth, be aware of that. growth has almost all to do with your diet, not your workouts.


No offense eatrainrest, but I would love to see some pics of you!
You have some interesting unorthodox training methods, I would like to see how well they work for YOU !

----------


## t-gunz

^^^^ x 2. 

get that shirt off eatrainrest

----------


## jbm

Yup!!! eatrainrest!
pics.....................

----------


## eatrainrest

> No offense eatrainrest, but I would love to see some pics of you!
> You have some interesting unorthodox training methods, I would like to see how well they work for YOU !


will do T! not quite unorthodox, just it really isnt a necessary amoutn of sets for a secondary muscle, popular belief aside. im not saying i know the perfect set range in any muscle group... it varies YES and i only propose suggested set ranges, but there are some obvious pointers that just indicate too much.. 12 sets of delts is yes too mcuh IMO.. i will show before and after pics shortly.

----------


## clancywiggum

I highly recommend incorporating handstand shoulder press into your workout...go slow, until eventually you can do 3 sets of eight....then you can start adding some elevation by outting your hands on 2 chairs and going deeper in the press...

your shoulders and tris will explode in size, and all the stabilizers too....tremendous exercise, and makes you realize where your strength _really_ is!

----------

